# WANTED Cancun Resort in Hotel zone week 22



## felipe.vella (Apr 29, 2015)

WANTED Cancun Resort week 22, specifically may 31st to june 5th.

I am going with my fiancee only, so no need for big rooms.

We really need a good location and a nyce resort.

Thanks!


----------



## vacationwiz28 (May 1, 2015)

I have rooms at the Cancun resort for Mayweathers fight if interested!!


----------



## DeniseM (May 1, 2015)

Per forum rules - please post rate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## felipe.vella (May 1, 2015)

How much?  What hotel?


----------



## Passepartout (May 1, 2015)

Simmer down. That person is referring to the Cancun resort in Las Vegas.

I was going to post some other AI things I saw. Look at www.cheapcaribbean.com they are mostly not timeshares but you wouldn 't need the air transport.


----------



## badpenny (May 3, 2015)

I sent you a pm.


----------

